# SOLVED "HDMI connection not permitted. Press SELECT for more information". Tivo EDGE



## WacoJohn (Sep 11, 2013)

Turned on TV and for no apparent reason, got a floating notice as described. Normally, I have internal TV speakers off and of course, Polk sound bar on. I have restarted the Tivo. I have pwd off cable box containing Spectrum cable card and back on. Tried different HDMI cable provided by TIVO. HDMI from Tivo box to HDMI 3 on Vizio TV.

From what I can tell, .... if I use the TV remote and turn off TV internal speakers, I get the error and no sound from Polk. If I turn off the Polk and turn on internal speakers, everything works. If I turn on the Polk AND internal speakers, seems to work (with all speakers working of course).

Called TIVO support. She blamed it on the TV. I'm not buyin' that.

Any help is appreciated in advance.

EDIT: Tivo System Informations says HDCP enabled (HDMI status). Found a little help here:

Tivo Customer Support Community

but not much.

EDIT: I think I fixed it. Took Tivo off of power saving. Haven't had the problem since.


----------

